# Norway mosque shooting: Man arrested as one injured in Oslo attack



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

It appears he chose to attack on one of the Islamic holy days,

*Suspect described as young, white man wearing uniform and helmet*


Peter Stubley
Police were called to the Al-Noor Islamic Centre in Baerum, Norway, on Saturday afternoon
A man has been arrested after a shooting at a mosque in Norway, say police.

One person was injured during the attack at the Al-Noor Islamic centre in Baerum, around 20km from Oslo.

Police described the gunman as a “young, white-skinned man” but added that they had no further information about his identity.

“There has been a shooting episode inside the mosque,” the Oslo operations centre announced in a tweet on Saturday afternoon.

”One person is shot. Unknown extent of injury. A perpetrator has been arrested. The police are at the scene.

“Nothing indicates that there have been more people involved.”


The incident took place shortly after 4pm local time, on the day before the celebration of the holiest Islamic holiday, Eid-al-Adha or “Feast of the Sacrifice”.

Irfan Mushtaq, a board member of the mosque, told Norwegian media that the gunman was wearing a uniform and a helmet.

*Read more*




Far-right extremists ‘encouraged copycat Christchurch terror attacks’
He said that the suspect opened fire but was quickly overpowered by another member.

“The man carried two shotgun-like weapons and a pistol. He broke through a glass door and fired shots,” said Mr Mushtaq on _TV2_.

The victim, who suffered minor injuries, is believed to be a 75-year-old member of the congregation.

According to the mosque’s website, the building is equipped with two large prayer rooms on the first floor and rental apartments on the second and third floors.

It implemented extra security measures earlier this year following the massacre of more than 50 people at two New Zealand mosques by a suspected right-wing extremist.​
Man arrested as one injured in Norway mosque shooting


----------



## Coyote (Aug 10, 2019)

I fear we are going to keep seeing more of these type of things   Let the justifications begin.


----------



## Confounding (Aug 10, 2019)

A cowardly scumbag that represents nobody but himself.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 10, 2019)

Norway has gun control.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

calm down folks------so far no one seems to have any idea why
the jerk decided to shoot up the mosque or whatever is known
is not yet made public    It is, certainly, clear that his plan was
not well developed


----------



## Taz (Aug 10, 2019)

Doesn’t he know that you’re supposed to car bomb mosques? Geez, what a lack of etiquette.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

Coyote said:


> I fear we are going to keep seeing more of these type of things   Let the justifications begin.



I wonder what type of things it was.    So far there is no information I have seen that provides so much as a clue as to who the shooter
is and what he is about


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 10, 2019)

One person injured in Norway mosque shooting

*A man has been arrested in Norway after a shooting inside a mosque left one person injured.

Police say a gunman opened fire on the Al-Noor Islamic Centre, near the capital Oslo, on Saturday.

The suspect has not been named, but police have described him as a "young white man".*

Well it certainly looks like the evil right is on the march.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

Taz said:


> Doesn’t he know that you’re supposed to car bomb mosques? Geez, what a lack of etiquette.



he walked into the mosque holding a PISTOL  ---and two shot guns?
      how did this jerk expect to function?------a really half (or 1/4) baked 
      plan.    Then he BROKE THRU A GLASS DOOR?    Last person
      I saw who fell thru a glass pane had cuts head to foot.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> 
> *A man has been arrested in Norway after a shooting inside a mosque left one person injured.
> 
> ...


Who cares?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> 
> *A man has been arrested in Norway after a shooting inside a mosque left one person injured.
> 
> ...



it does?     You don't need much information to conclude a HUGE 
DIAGNOSIS.       Does  "young white male"   mean all that much?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

Imagine that, there are young white men in Norway. Maybe we need to boycott the country.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> 
> *A man has been arrested in Norway after a shooting inside a mosque left one person injured.
> 
> ...



I wonder how many muslims died at the hands of other muslims in the 3 minutes since you posted this thread. How many little girls raped, how many clitori cut off?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 10, 2019)

Coyote said:


> I fear we are going to keep seeing more of these type of things   Let the justifications begin.


People getting shot? Lol yea that's new


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> 
> *A man has been arrested in Norway after a shooting inside a mosque left one person injured.
> 
> ...






Tommy Tainant said:


> Well it certainly looks like the evil right is on the march.



I read the article.

I missed where the 'evil right' is mentioned.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 10, 2019)

.....yes, the muslims-islamics have never murdered anyone---never committed terrorists acts..that's a Western trait


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 10, 2019)

so sick of that left turd bullshit narrative...when the New Zealand mosque shooting took place,everyone around the world was in deep solidarity and all tha crap...yet,in the same week,250 Christians were massacred in three incidents (two in Africa and on in Malaysia if I remember correctly)....but for those,the left had no tears or any emphaty....sick of the double standard,sick of the lies sick of the left...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 10, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> ...


We all know what he is Will.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


We all know what you are too. That would be someone that defends an ideology/religion that terrorized and raped  your children and murdered your citizens. You wear it well.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 10, 2019)

Why is this limey leftist turd posting agitprop on USMB?

Don't they have a EuroweenieMB?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 10, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> so sick of that left turd bullshit narrative...when the New Zealand mosque shooting took place,everyone around the world was in deep solidarity and all tha crap...yet,in the same week,250 Christians were massacred in three incidents (two in Africa and on in Malaysia if I remember correctly)....but for those,the left had no tears or any emphaty....sick of the double standard,sick of the lies sick of the left...


Don't pay mind to Tommy. He is the postcard image of modern UK cuckoldry. HE is the best kind of slave...a promoter of it.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 10, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > so sick of that left turd bullshit narrative...when the New Zealand mosque shooting took place,everyone around the world was in deep solidarity and all tha crap...yet,in the same week,250 Christians were massacred in three incidents (two in Africa and on in Malaysia if I remember correctly)....but for those,the left had no tears or any emphaty....sick of the double standard,sick of the lies sick of the left...
> ...


that's the real sick part...most people here are like him..so disgusting! Rotherham,Rochester,Glasgow...the grooming gang scandals were only possible because cuks like him run along with the deadbeat agenda...how low the once great nation of Great Britain has sunk! shameful to watch and hard to bear


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Um, it looks like innocent people are being attacked by people like yourself. Islamophobes.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> 
> *A man has been arrested in Norway after a shooting inside a mosque left one person injured.
> 
> ...



Hold it for a moment and how did the evil white person get a gun in Norway?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


That is not even a word. Fear of Islam is based in fact not phobia. Tub of English lard.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




We do?

how?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


No its just a form of racism. Why do you assume I am English you racist twat ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 10, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Because we are intelligent adults.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Islam is not a race,you fucking idiot and besides: you use English words like twat,put your location down near Liverpool...and yes,you're a brain dead left turd,so that ticks all the boxes.

Fuck off with your "islamophobia" bullshit...stick it up your arse cause I am sure you will enjoy that...wanker


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




not so sure....

in your case


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 10, 2019)

Socialism is awesome!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 10, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Lincoln1976 said:
> ...


Yeeeap...I have told the posters on here (vast majority American) that he is the standard, not the exception. 
I have been to Glasgow, and around the north of England a couple times (Love Rangers) over the years and I have seen the shift. I spoke with a few old Glaswegians at pubs and they noticed it as well. 
The most shocking example was not in the UK..but Brussels, Belgium...Holy crap man. It was like Islamabad...crazy man.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 10, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


I had some wild run-ins with people here,in Scotland...the young ones are especially vicious...how many times I've heard that President Trump is Hitler and all that crap....yet,they have huge procession marches done by muslims in Glasgow (upwards 10 000 people) while Burka clad women remind you of the encroaching medieval times...batshit crazy,this country


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 10, 2019)

This shit is happening all over the world, it seems. They just caught a "young white male" in Las Vegas, Nevada, who was planning attacks on a synagogue and an LGBT bar. I guess this means that we all have to watch "young white males" closely, just for the rest of us people to be safe.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 10, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Lincoln1976 said:
> ...


It will not end well. It really won't. The same can be said about the US and the government's completely serious lack of concern with regard to millions of Hispanics illegally coming over the border. 
This is the thing that NO ONE talks about...once these places are no longer majority European...there is no place to go.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 10, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Only racists ever make that point so you confirm my point. I havent put my location down "near Liverpool" you racist twat.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> This shit is happening all over the world, it seems. They just caught a "young white male" in Las Vegas, Nevada, who was planning attacks on a synagogue and an LGBT bar. I guess this means that we all have to watch "young white males" closely, just for the rest of us people to be safe.


your racism is showing.

as for your concern: how closely do they monitor islamic terrorism? or BLM terrorism? strange that after all the pushing of white males against the wall, all the hatred displayed by the looney left against them (you sexist, racist pigs you),it should happen, that some of them run amok instead of killing themselves (after all,suicide among white men has risen to crisis levels these past years)....so, we just do it like the looney left and their pet ideology : we declare each and every single one "mentally disturbed"...can't do anything about that, right?


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


no,sorry Manchester you fucking racist left turd wanker..go, get blwon up at a Ariane Grande concert you despicable piece of shite...btw: does your mum allow you to up this late?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 10, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > This shit is happening all over the world, it seems. They just caught a "young white male" in Las Vegas, Nevada, who was planning attacks on a synagogue and an LGBT bar. I guess this means that we all have to watch "young white males" closely, just for the rest of us people to be safe.
> ...


You continue to confirm my point Klan Boi.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


ah, so reality is racist, eh? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...fuck of you mentally defective antifa thug


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> calm down folks------so far no one seems to have any idea why
> the jerk decided to shoot up the mosque or whatever is known
> is not yet made public    It is, certainly, clear that his plan was
> not well developed




Good point here.

The fact is that it was just as likely to be an intra muslim assault as any other, with rival Islamic groups having a dispute over doctrine.

Not unlike the conflict between the NOI and Hanafi  sects in Washington DC in 1973 in the home owned by Jabbar.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> 
> *A man has been arrested in Norway after a shooting inside a mosque left one person injured.
> 
> ...



A freedom fighter and  defender of the west


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 10, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > This shit is happening all over the world, it seems. They just caught a "young white male" in Las Vegas, Nevada, who was planning attacks on a synagogue and an LGBT bar. I guess this means that we all have to watch "young white males" closely, just for the rest of us people to be safe.
> ...



What "pushing of white males against the wall"? Just what has been done to these white males, specifically? What has been done to you? Where do you live? I'm a woman of European background, an American, and I don't find that I have been victimized in any way. I live in a neighborhood that includes both sexes, all colors, and all religions. No one is victimizing anyone else here. White men blend in just like everyone else does. The violent, who use identity politics, must be answered by the people.

Did this guy target a Jewish house of worship and a gay bar, or did he not? Was a Muslim mosque in Oslo targeted or was it not?

I just detect a growing movement among "young white males" to target the rest of society in the name of identity politics.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 10, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lincoln1976 said:
> ...



In the end, we have to protect ourselves, our families, our neighbors, our communities, and our nations.There seems to be a movement that poses a threat to people across the world, where each of us lives and works.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


where do YOU live? under a rock?
Straight white men hit back at ‘the new racism’
'Whites suffer more racism than blacks': Study shows white people believe they are more discriminated against | Daily Mail Online
https://nypost.com/2017/05/31/college-melts-down-over-plan-for-white-people-free-day-on-campus/

ever heard of segregation? it's being practiced today...black spaces,white exclusion day etc...

how about the writer's team at Lucas Film for STar Wars? all female mind you....but the left is blind against racism...that is the racism they drive themselves of course.

And as a woman,you are one of the most privileged persons in the west at the moment....woman of color brings extra bonus points though

The whole leftist agenda is nothing short of a reversal of white segregationism prior 1968
All-American Despair

but he! don't let that get in the way of your wokeness! so,see ya,my racist "friend"

PS: I've could have posted link after link,but I think,you should get the picture


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


if that is your only relpy,than why not go and fuck off? I don't have a desire to communicate with racist leftists anyways...I've got enough of these scumbags right here,in Scotland


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 10, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lincoln1976 said:
> ...



You apparently just cannot live in a nation with 320+ million people in it. Where is the sexism, the racism? There seems to be a lot of white straight, white men in the lineup in Congress, among the Democratic candidate hopefuls, etc. White heterosexual males are present and accounted for among We The People.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


There is an underclass of losers who feel that they cant cope. When blacks were second class citizens, when women couldnt vote and Gay lifestyles were illegal ,at that time they were happy and could keep their heads above water.
Since then their sufferings have multilplied.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lincoln1976 said:
> ...


Oh god,what a fucking moron you are!pice of shit right there!

Equality has never been the problem..superiority is! but what do you know,eh? you fat fucking looser twat...just by that comment<i see clearly that you have no understanding of the issue,so just shut the fuck up and let the adults talk,eh


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> 
> *A man has been arrested in Norway after a shooting inside a mosque left one person injured.
> 
> ...


Stockholm Syndrome strikes OP


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 10, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I see that you do not have any logical response. Just a foul mouth. BTW: just what is the "issue" here? Clarification is needed.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 10, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I read the article.
> 
> I missed where the 'evil right' is mentioned.



So, a gun nut with a dead woman at home shoots up a mosque.

A moderately gifted five year-old would need at most two guesses to get to the correct answer.  Take your time, and guess thrice.  Hang in there!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 10, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > I read the article.
> ...






Olde Europe said:


> A moderately gifted five year-old would need at most two guesses to get to the correct answer.



Shame you aren't moderately gifted 5 year old.

or any other kind of moderate.

I prefer facts, not partisan opinion, to make decision.

What do you use?

a crystal ball?

a deck of tarot cards?

The jawbone of an ass?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 10, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I celebrate being called a "looser" by a wanker who cant spell "loser".  = underclass


----------



## fncceo (Aug 10, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> ...



Operation Fast and Furious?


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


oh wow! you are even a grammar Nazi..you're so eager to do just like your Nazi friends from Germany,eh? disgusting fart that you are...can you Brits even come up with something of your own these days? I guess not...Universal Credit is a clear knock off of HartzIV...labor copying from the note books of Schroeder's SPD ...wow..you people really need ze Germans...a bit obsessed I take it?

boy oh boy...sick indeed


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



How so? Moreover, you comment is not even relevant to this discussion.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 10, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lincoln1976 said:
> ...


Sigh..........Its not grammar kid. Its just spelling. And there are tools out there that help the underclass to keep parity with people like me.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 10, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lincoln1976 said:
> ...



All  I asked is whether these people targeted houses of worship and gay bars or not? My gender, race, religion, and nationality have nothing to do with it. It seems, though, that we have criminals among us.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 10, 2019)

After Attack on Norway Mosque, Body Found at Home Tied to Assailant

Police described the suspect as a young white man who appeared to have acted alone. He was arrested and charged with attempted murder in connection with the mosque attack near the capital Oslo and later with murder in connection with the dead body.

When police made their way into a home where the suspect once lived, they found the body of a young woman.

“He is indicted for murder,” said Rune Skjold, a police spokesman.

During the mosque attack, the suspect was overpowered by a 75-year-old member of the congregation who sustained light injuries, said Irfan Mushtaq, a former director of the al-Noor Islamic Centre mosque and a board member who witnessed it.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 10, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> ...



It’s about evil Muslims now.  Go figure.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

Coyote said:


> After Attack on Norway Mosque, Body Found at Home Tied to Assailant
> 
> Police described the suspect as a young white man who appeared to have acted alone. He was arrested and charged with attempted murder in connection with the mosque attack near the capital Oslo and later with murder in connection with the dead body.
> 
> ...



thanks for the new information-----we still have no idea what this situation is
all about.    People should stop with the wild conjecturing


----------



## Coyote (Aug 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > After Attack on Norway Mosque, Body Found at Home Tied to Assailant
> ...



Have they ever?


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm stil waiting fot what "western culture" is.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


The UK authorities covered up the rape of girls for 12 years because they did not want to be called racists and Islamophobes. When he brings up Islam I consider relevant.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its *[SIC]* not grammar*[,]* kid. Its *[SIC]* just spelling. And there are tools out there that help the underclass to keep parity with people like me.



With all due respect, Tom.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 11, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Its *[SIC]* not grammar*[,]* kid. Its *[SIC]* just spelling. And there are tools out there that help the underclass to keep parity with people like me.
> ...


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> 
> *A man has been arrested in Norway after a shooting inside a mosque left one person injured.
> 
> ...


Probably tired of his ewe's getting raped. Unlike Welsh sheep, they are not accustomed to Muslims yet.


----------



## westwall (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> 
> *A man has been arrested in Norway after a shooting inside a mosque left one person injured.
> 
> ...







I thought gun laws prevented this sort of thing..


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 11, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Damn! I like this new guy!.

This thread needs some miketx.

Tommy's a tard, someday the muslims will behead him, he just hopes they bugger him first.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



STFU, you know you're a Cockney.


----------



## miketx (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> 
> *A man has been arrested in Norway after a shooting inside a mosque left one person injured.
> 
> ...


Looks like the guy had the right idea! Get rid of muslims in non muslim countries!  Send them to Allah!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 11, 2019)

Coyote said:


> It’s about evil Muslims now.  Go figure.



Go figure, indeed.  This place is degenerating into an, at best, slightly veiled version of 4chan/8chan, and the competition is about who gets the most hateful, genocidal anti-Muslim "comment" past the censors.  It would seem, the limits are quite flexible.  They are just joking, of course.  That said, and with hundreds if not thousands of instances of "siege-posting", how long is it going to take until we find here the first announcement of “real-life effort-posting”?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 11, 2019)

Coyote said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...





> It’s about evil Muslims now.  Go figure.




It is about Islam and the evil it teaches. It is about the devout and the vast support system that aids those who commit acts of terror. It has never been about individual Muslims. It is Islam that inspires non-assimilation and guarantees a painful doom for those who befriend infidels or respect their laws.

Look at the root of the problem not the superficial problems that have people at each others throats while Islam fulfills its agenda.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 11, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


You are a hate filled lunatic.Very much the mindset of the gunman. It now looks like he killed his sister. 8 chan,guns, neo nazi obsession with guns and uniforms. Its all part of the rights hate jihad.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


tell us, fucking left loon..how come that the Ohio shooter was antifa? how come he was a radicallized left loon like you are? how come you fucking antifa cucks are so mentally deranged?

how about you just get yourself blown up by the next islmaic terror attack...next Manchester concert  

retard


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> 
> *A man has been arrested in Norway after a shooting inside a mosque left one person injured.
> 
> ...


Muslims want to kill all non believers.. and when someone fights back they are the bad guy?? Huh


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > One person injured in Norway mosque shooting
> ...


No they dont. You are a crazy fuck who should be confned to he conspiracy theory board.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


IT SAYS IT IN THE BOOK THE PRIASE! Lol
And the carry it out daily


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


For a man of your age and considering all the years of stretching involved. I WOULD think you would be looser by now.

But thanks for the thread.  You have earned 7 more virtue signalling points for you efforts.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The bible says many crazy things. People just skip over them.You cretins study the koran looking for anything you can use to stigmatise 2bn people. You are sick.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You fucking lunatic have no idea what the Koran or islam is! a fucking atheist tries to tell us about religion...you idiot!

What do you mean? tyhe Koran? how about the Hadith? oh,you didn't know about the other holy book of islam...you don't even know the basics you retrded fat antifa bastard...so shut the fuck up


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Christians arent killing on behalf of the words in the Bible.. Muslims are it’s the only reason they kill


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


My Muslim friends tell me that these killings are a rejection of Islam. I think they must be right because otherwise we would all be dead by now. You and your fellow hatemongers are lunatics just looking for a war.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


By now? They have us fighting each other.. we are doing the work for them.. and they are bombing us.. World Trade Center, Boston.. etc...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And we never bomb Muslim countries ?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Well if you think you deserve to get blown up lol blow your self up fat boy


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Oh gee-----a  REAL OLDY AND MOLDY----there is a standard Islamic claim that it is OBVIOUS that muslims do not kill-----because there are so many muslims in the world that if they REALLY WANTED TO KILL---EVERYONE NOT MUSLIM WOULD BE DEAD.     I heard that one about 50 years ago from Pakistanis.----it seems to be part of their grammar school curriculum. (I had not broached the subject---the information just popped out then and INCESSANTLY since)    It is actually true that muslims DO NOT KILL ALL NON MUSLIMS------in fact no muslim society can function without an ENSLAVED UNDERCLASS   (that's the "protected" class--dhimmis) 
Even Saudi Arabia has non muslim "servants"     As to conquered lands---the JIZYA tribute was also so important that there were times when rulers  put a
moratorium on  "DUA"---the seeking of converts..    The objective of islam is
not KILL----it is subjugation and exploitation. ---
they seek to subjugate and exploit so we are all ok ------we can be happy dhimmis


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Your Muslim friends are lying. And the reason we are not all dead is because the stagnant society Islam creates left them so far behind in weaponry they could not even consider war.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 11, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Who should I believe ? My friends who I know and trust or some crazy internet loon trying to start a religious war ?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 11, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


The religious war was started 1400 years ago.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 11, 2019)

Coyote said:


> I fear we are going to keep seeing more of these type of things   Let the justifications begin.


Where are the videos? Its a beautiful thing. You convinced a lot of people.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 11, 2019)

Now, there's a surprise:

*What do we know about the suspect?*

The suspect has not yet been named, but police have described him as a white Norwegian citizen of "around 20 years old".

He was said to be "from the area" where the mosque attack took place, in the town of Baerum.

Rune Skjold, the acting chief of the police operation, said the suspect had been known to police before the incident but could not be described as someone with a "criminal background".

Mr Skjold said the man appeared to hold "far-right" and "anti-immigrant" views and had expressed sympathy for Vidkun Quisling, the leader of Norway's collaborationist government during the Nazi occupation.

Norwegian media reported that the suspect was believed to have posted on an online forum hours before the attack. The post seemingly praised the gunman who killed 51 people in mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand, earlier this year.

The post also made references to a "race war", the reports said.​


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 11, 2019)

A guy shot at a Mosque in Norway.....

Norway mosque shooter may have killed family member first, police say


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2019)

But ... but  ... but ... 

Guns are supposed to protect us from dying!

And yet more people die from gun violence than anywhere in the rich world!

Derp derp derp derp


----------



## JGalt (Aug 11, 2019)

2aguy said:


> A guy shot at a Mosque in Norway.....
> 
> Norway mosque shooter may have killed family member first, police say



Betty White.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 11, 2019)

Will the Alex Jones Headline be:  Muslim gang severely beat Norwegian man  mistakenly entering their mosque.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 11, 2019)

2aguy said:


> A guy shot at a Mosque in Norway.....
> 
> Norway mosque shooter may have killed family member first, police say



Progressive response:

But they only killed one!  Doesn't count!


----------



## fncceo (Aug 11, 2019)

I've read two things about the shooting so far.

The good news is, the shooter was overpowered by worshipers at the mosque, including a retired Pakistani Air Force Officer.

The bad news is, the police response was 25 minutes.  In the wake of the recent shooting in Christchurch, New Zealand, that is an embarrassing police response.

Heads should roll over that one.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 11, 2019)

fncceo said:


> I've read two things about the shooting so far.
> 
> The good news is, the shooter was overpowered by worshipers at the mosque, including a retired Pakistani Air Force Officer.
> 
> ...


Pakistani Air Force Officer?  That must be one hell of an Air Force for him to be that far from his country.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 11, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > I've read two things about the shooting so far.
> ...



Retired


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 12, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > A guy shot at a Mosque in Norway.....
> ...


Its enlightening that he only shot one person. Might have something to do with not having access to machine guns.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 12, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


No it didnt. Where do you get this crap from ?


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 12, 2019)

fncceo said:


> The bad news is, the police response was 25 minutes.  In the wake of the recent shooting in Christchurch, New Zealand, that is an embarrassing police response.
> 
> Heads should roll over that one.



Call to police: "Folks, we have a shooter at our mosque, one person lightly wounded, nothing serious, the shooter is in a tight package and under control.  Come over and help us dispose of that garbage."

Reply: "Okay, there's no imminent danger, we'll have to travel 20km to get to you, and will take care not to run over any kids, so this may take a while."

fncceo: "Heads should roll".


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




None of the mass shooters here had machine guns either, dipstick.....

And in Russia, at the Polytechnic school shooting, the shooter used a tube fed, 5 shot, pump action shotgun to murder 20 people and injure 40....

At your Cumbria shooting, the guy had a double barreled shotgun and a .22 caliber bolt action rifle and killed 13, injuring 11....

It isn't the weapon, twit.....it is the time the killer has before someone points a gun at him and forces him to stop killing unarmed people....


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> But ... but  ... but ...
> 
> Guns are supposed to protect us from dying!
> 
> ...




Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to save lives........you dipshit.   That means women who aren't raped, people who aren't robbed, people who aren't murdered by thugs....lives saved.......that number comes from the Centers for Disease Control....remove guns from society and those people become victims, not survivors....

And as more Americans owned  and actually carried guns in this country?  More lives saved....

Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Reality,you fucking clown!
Syria,Egypt Turkey were all Christian countries....ever heard of the battle of Tours? that place is in Southern France and there a muslim invading army was beaten by the Franks in 732...Mohammed died 632 ,so just 100 years later,they were deep in Europe..Oh,and the "re-conquista" was fought by Spaniards against the muslim invaders and occupiers for 700 years.
The only lunatic I see,are people like you.
Btw: your muslim "friends" aren't either muslim or your friends...muslims are forbidden to befriend kafir, even though they can pretend to be your friend..you stupid fool
this video is old, yet spot on:
muslims are not allowed to befriend kufir - Bing video
even though you little shyster won't watch it...cause your an inbred stupid fuck


----------



## fncceo (Aug 12, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > The bad news is, the police response was 25 minutes.  In the wake of the recent shooting in Christchurch, New Zealand, that is an embarrassing police response.
> ...




Some things to consider ...

1.  911 calls almost never give a complete picture of the scene.  Officers are trained to take the descriptions of the events given by the caller as a guideline for initial action, but not to rush to assumptions based on those descriptions.  Things are almost never as they are originally reported.

2.  While the caller might have said the situation was in hand, they would have no way of knowing if there were other shooters nearby or persons working with the shooter (as there were in Christchurch).  

3. There is a major police presence in Baerum, only 5kms via major highway from the mosque.   The mosque was a mere 20km from Central Oslo, the largest police presence in Norway, where all their special tactical units would be stationed.  

4.  No police department can afford to take such a casual response to a report of an Active Shooter, even if the emergency caller claimed he was contained.  A 25 minute response time that close to police resources is just embarrassing.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 12, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> muslims are forbidden to befriend kafir, even though they can pretend to be your friend



I've heard people say exactly the same thing about Jews.

It's total bollocks.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 12, 2019)

The more information comes in, the more it confirms the initial impression:

*Norway mosque attack suspect 'inspired by Christchurch and El Paso shootings'*


In messages posted on the day of the attack, Philip Manshaus, a 21-year-old man who has been named by local media as the main suspect, described himself as “chosen” by “Saint [Brenton] Tarrant”, the gunman who killed 51 people at mosques in New Zealand in March.

“My time is up, I was chosen by Saint Tarrant after all … We can’t let this continue, you gotta bump the race war threat in real life … it’s been fun,” one post reads.

In a meme also posted by Manshaus, three rightwing extremists suspected of being responsible for other attacks this year are depicted and praised as heroes of the white nationalist movement.

Tarrant is described as having “addressed the Muslim problem” while Patrick Crusius, who has been charged with the attack in El Paso, Texas, in which 22 people died, is praised for “fighting to reclaim his country”.

A third attacker suspected of killing a woman during a Passover celebration at a synagogue in California in April is also praised, alongside antisemitic abuse.

The evidence of posts supporting the actions of the three suspects will fuel fears that a “cascade” of rightwing extremist attacks is gathering supporters around the world.

*“We are now no longer talking about one-off events, but a loosely coordinated chain of far-right attacks across the world, where members of these networks inspire – and challenge – each other to beat each others’ body counts,” said Peter Neumann, professor of security studies at King’s College London.

“The ultimate motivation … is to launch a race war. The aim is to carry out attacks, claim responsibility, explain your action, and inspire others to follow.”*​


Tommy Tainant said:


> Well it certainly looks like the evil right is on the march.



Quite.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 12, 2019)

fncceo said:


> 4.  No police department can afford to take such a casual response to a report of an Active Shooter



There was no active shooter at the time of the call.  BTW, I have read quite a bit about the incident, and found nothing on the police response.  Care to provide a link?

Look, if you were to allege that governments around the world have underestimated - and probably continue to underestimate - the Quisling-adoring, racist neo-Nazis and their international networks, and that this needs to change, and quickly, be my guest.  Calling for heads because of an allegedly sluggish police response to a situation that had been solved is just jumping to judgment while overlooking the larger and far more important goings-on.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 12, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> The more information comes in, the more it confirms the initial impression:
> 
> *Norway mosque attack suspect 'inspired by Christchurch and El Paso shootings'*
> 
> ...


Its a mirror image of the "Islamic" loons. There are folk on this board with attitudes similar to these idiots. I wonder how many of the hate tormentors on this thread are being monitored ?


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its a mirror image of the "Islamic" loons. There are folk on this board with attitudes similar to these idiots. I wonder how many of the hate tormentors on this thread are being monitored ?



Of course, they are all the same loons - bereft of empathy, full of frustration and hate - no matter which ideology they use to "justify" their verbal or physical atrocities.  

You actually think any of the silly geezers mouthing off on here is being specifically monitored?  I seriously doubt that any of them has shown up on anyone's radar, or if they did, that anyone would take them seriously as a threat.  They are - or so I would hope - just loudmouths venting their frustration.  Still, given what I am reading on here, I wouldn't bet there is none who might eventually snap.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 12, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > muslims are forbidden to befriend kafir, even though they can pretend to be your friend
> ...


it's in the koran sunshine...and we have proof of what happens to Christians,Jews and non-believers in majority muslim countries...you're just talking straight out of your ass...


----------



## buttercup (Aug 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> This shit is happening all over the world, it seems. They just caught a "young white male" in Las Vegas, Nevada, who was planning attacks on a synagogue and an LGBT bar. I guess this means that we all have to watch "young white males" closely, just for the rest of us people to be safe.



Coincidentally, there is also an agenda to disarm private citizens, not only in the US but globally.  By people who believe the ends justify the means.  "Order out of Chaos."


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 12, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Where do you get your silly talking points from?
You go back to the dark ages to make a bogus point to back up your crap. 
There were wars going on throughout history. It's in the history books mate.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Who is 'we all' you and the mouse in your pocket?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 12, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Those of us who arent trying to deflect for right wing terrorists.

Here is your man.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 12, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Its a mirror image of the "Islamic" loons. There are folk on this board with attitudes similar to these idiots. I wonder how many of the hate tormentors on this thread are being monitored ?
> ...


I find it difficult to separate the rhetoric of the killers and the crap that some of our friends on here spout. Probably because there is no difference.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I find it difficult to separate the rhetoric of the killers and the crap that some of our friends on here spout. Probably because there is no difference.



Really?   You might want to get some help for that.  I mean, not being able to separate killers from normal folks is a real problem.  The mass shooters have that same problem they think everyone is out to do them harm.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I find it difficult to separate the rhetoric of the killers and the crap that some of our friends on here spout. Probably because there is no difference.



Being not particularly bright, being reading comprehension challenged, being intellectually helpless, is the main reason why they lash out, verbally or physically.  The former you see here every day.  That's always been the same with smallish men, so the similarities may well be there, as you say.  Going the "extra mile" and putting one's life on the line, is yet another thing, which is tied to childhood trauma.  No one goes on a shooting spree merely because of their feeling impotent every which way at a riper age.  So, maybe there is something in their verbiage that makes the killers special and detectable, and gives hints we might miss.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 12, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> That's always been the same with smallish men


your sexism is noted....together with your racism....so,fuck off you hypocrite


----------



## fncceo (Aug 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




Man?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 12, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Well I dont think he is looking his best.
But he killed his sister, shot up a Mosque and got beaten up by a Pakistani pensioner. That must take a toll.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



That was a full day.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 12, 2019)

Murdering his sister rules out terrorism, the guy is obviously mentally disturbed. I believe social and corporate media is partially responsible for this shithead going off the rails. He refers to being "elected" by "saint tarrant" in some of his feverish social media posts, which would be Brenton Tarrant, the Christchurch murderer, and then goes on to post "if you’re reading this you have been elected by me."

He also remarked “valhalla awaits," which is by no means a reference to the Christian God. The picture of him is downright creepy. He has the same smirk on his face that Lee Harvey Oswald had right after he was arrested..


----------



## Preacher (Aug 12, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> It appears he chose to attack on one of the Islamic holy days,
> 
> *Suspect described as young, white man wearing uniform and helmet*
> 
> ...


Shouldn't be any muslims nor mosques in Europe PERIOD. Good for him!


----------



## Preacher (Aug 12, 2019)

Coyote said:


> I fear we are going to keep seeing more of these type of things   Let the justifications begin.


Correct you will and simple this is a war,they have invaded our countries and now Europe...this won't end until we take back our countries or die trying.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 12, 2019)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I fear we are going to keep seeing more of these type of things   Let the justifications begin.
> ...


Coyote does not understand that it is time to fight back. Expose Islam. Let people know what is says. I am not going to promote violence but you are dealing with human nature and revenge is a  real, and sometimes deadly, thing besides a motive.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > I find it difficult to separate the rhetoric of the killers and the crap that some of our friends on here spout. Probably because there is no difference.
> ...



Do the "normal" people include the idiot in post 128? He's one of the people I believe Tommy is referring to.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> this won't end until we take back our countries or die trying.



Only this time, you're already in the bunker... and the war is over before it even started.

Need your medication?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Hey you scum keep want to invading our countries with this filth we will keep doing what we must to liberate our countries from them and you as well.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > this won't end until we take back our countries or die trying.
> ...


Keep dreaming Jew vermin. The next time the mistakes of the past won't be used again.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Doing what? Making white supremacy massively unpopular? Also, I don't believe you are doing anything.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Taking back our countries. Keep pissing off white people and the violence will increase. I mean you idiots REALLY must have forgotten we are the race of the Crusaders,Vikings,Explorers,and Career soldiers who tamed the world...we won't be going down without a MASSIVE fight and it won't be a traditional war,it will be lone wolves and hit and run attacks. You wanted to eradicate white people from earth well now you get to reap what you decided to sow.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



White people aren't a monolith, most white people don't like white supremacy and the ones that do are usually anonymous little cowards who have to stand on the perceived tall shoulders of their ancestors to make anything out of their own miserable little lives.

Making anonymous threats of violence on a message board for which you hope others carry out is not impressive. The mods however should ban anyone who actively promotes hate crimes, not that you'll do anything but some other poor idiot might pull the gun out of their own mouth and point it at someone else because they read your shitty post.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



The world has nothing to fear from people who don't even know how to use commas.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Those that don't like white supremacy have nothing to worry about. Preserving white people as a race,our culture and history is not white supremacy. I guess you missed the acts of war in Pittsburgh,El Paso,Christchurch,Poway and Charleston eh? Some of us have huge white families,some of us decide acts of war are our path forward....in the end we all contribute to saving our race and I do believe in the end ALL of us even the women and children will fight for the survival of our race by those like you who's goal it is to erase us entirely.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Seems the media and your fellow jew vermin are quite scared...all they can talk about the past few weeks is muh white supremacy....haha!


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I think he wants you to dream about Jewes. You know, the way he does.


Odium said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You can call yourself whatever you want murdering people for the idiotic excuse of saving your own race is white supremacy.

All your soldiers are dying or thrown in prison and everyone else is happy about it.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 14, 2019)

The problem with White Supremacy is that no one has ever met anyone who claims to be a White Supremacist who isn't a living example of the exact opposite.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> I think he wants you to dream about Jewes



I already do ...


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2019)

fncceo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I think he wants you to dream about Jewes
> ...



I do too. 


*Jews, I had a typo in my previous post


----------



## fncceo (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> Some of us have huge white families


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Some of us have huge white families


Enjoy the comedy time....you know the time is coming... Not even Israel will be left for you rodents to flee to.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


We are winning....you know it and I know it. Shit what...22 in El Paso,51 in Christchurch,13 in Pittsburgh,9 in Charleston...NOT BAD! You hate white people and we all know that...so your pathetic opinion means nothing to me.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Now THAT... is comedy.

The Reich ain't gonna rise again, Gunther.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Nope it sure won't. Never said it would. What WILL rise will be 100 times better.  As I said we won't repeat the mistakes of the past.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...




No, I don't hate any particular race including white people. 

I'm sure my opinion doesn't mean anything to you and that probably makes me a better person. BTW, you're outnumbered.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



They've been outnumbered before ... it did not end well for them.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


We have been outnumbered for centuries dummy...hasn't stopped us...look it up globally whites are like 9-10% of the population worldwide.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You don't represent white people any more than fleas represent a dog.

You're way more outnumbered than you think.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Hasn't stopped you? What exactly have you accomplished? In the U.S. you guys have been losing your grip since the country's founding.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Yeah, and that's just his parents.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You haven't learned when you corner the white race we react quite viciously. Our literal survival depends on it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I think most of the white race would disagree with you about that hole being cornered thing. 

If you guys didn't keep getting kicked off of YouTube I'd suggest you write and produce an online white supremacist soap opera. I'm sure somebody would watch your whiny melodramatic shit show.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Acts of war against our enemies is a soap opera now? ROFLMAO....guess more fear needs struck into the hearts and minds of our enemies.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



No, you're a soap opera. White supremacy is a disease to be eradicated.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


LMAO....you are ALMOST saying what you mean. Seeing how using acts of war to save our race isn't white supremacy you mean to say the white race needs to be eradicated. Come on snowflake spit it out...we all know you are an anti white racist. Muslims DO NOT belong in Europe and Europeans DO NOT belong in Muslims countries. PERIOD.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> .guess more fear needs struck into the hearts and minds of our enemies.



You're gonna have to get a LOT scarier... 







What you've been doing isn't working.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



That's the rub isn't? You call them acts of war yet most people to include most whites just think you're nuts.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Sometimes, it's hard to tell a warrior from a loon.  Sometimes, it's REALLY easy.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


That's OK. Most white people are brainwashed by the Jewtube. Beating into submission and forced fed to hate their own race. I don't hold it against them but the day will come when they choose to live or succumb.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2019)

Odium said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Well, don't kill anyone.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



He won't leave his mum's basement ... she brings him pizza rolls.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 14, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> White people aren't a monolith, most white people don't like white supremacy and the ones that do are usually anonymous little cowards who have to stand on the perceived tall shoulders of their ancestors to make anything out of their own miserable little lives.



Correct, most 'white folks' (depending on how you define them) are not racist.  The problem is when because someone is white and is patriotic the leftists equate them with White Supremacists.   The little Democrat cowards are gas lighting Trump for the same thing.  It's disgusting.



> Making anonymous threats of violence on a message board for which you hope others carry out is not impressive. The mods however should ban anyone who actively promotes hate crimes, not that you'll do anything but some other poor idiot might pull the gun out of their own mouth and point it at someone else because they read your shitty post.



That post by Odium read: "Keep pissing off white people and the violence will increase."  If you think that is a direct threat then you must also decry the threatened and actual violence directed toward 'white' Trump supporters AND their children for merely wearing a MAGA hat.   Put some ice on your butt.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 15, 2019)

What a disturbing turn this thread took.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 15, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> What a disturbing turn this thread took.



So it's disturbing to you that Trump supporters don't appreciate being attacked for wearing a MAGA hat?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 15, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > What a disturbing turn this thread took.
> ...


I would imagine that they don't appreciate that. 
But disturbing is some loony fascist advocating for a race war. 
Perhaps you missed that?


----------



## fncceo (Aug 15, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> But disturbing is some loony fascist advocating for a race war



Every country has their share of loony fascists.






That fact everyone knows they're loony is why we don't get our knickers into a twist about it.


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 15, 2019)

Odium said:


> [
> LMAO....you are ALMOST saying what you mean. Seeing how using acts of war to save our race



To save "our race" from what?


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 15, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I would imagine that they don't appreciate that.
> But disturbing is some loony fascist advocating for a race war.
> Perhaps you missed that?



Yes, no one appreciates unfounded hate Tommy.   But that is what Trump supporters have endured.   We are called 'deplorables' and every name under the sun.   You, in a not so veiled way, just called Trump a facist.   Where do you get that shit from?   Frankly I haven't missed anything.   I watch the MSM, FOX, PJ Media, Rush, Hannity, NPR, NewsMax, OAN, CBS, ABC, NBC, all the time and I can tell you the traditional MSM in the U.S. is radical leftist and will not be around much longer.  They are a cartoon of their past and the Democrats will be soundly defeated in 2020 if they don't stop advocating for open borders.


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 15, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > I would imagine that they don't appreciate that.
> ...


 
People get that from examining the facts of what fascists said and did: Godwin's Law Review


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 15, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > I would imagine that they don't appreciate that.
> ...


It's sad that you can't condemn the fascist on here.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 15, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




"Fascist" is just a curse word, which really doesn't have a meaning except that Leftists don't care for you.   Uncle Joe Stalin- the liberal strongman of the USSR- called his frenemy Trotsky a fascist.

Actually, here in America, calling someone a "fascist" is antiquated among libs, almost quaint.  Libs instead call you a "racist" , "white supremacist" or the latest "white nationalist" when they hate your guts.   Even if you are someone of color, like Hispanic Leader Ted Cruz.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 15, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


How would you describe Odium ? Do you sympathise with his views ?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 15, 2019)

Agit8r said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Being eradicated. Look at the demographics....we are declining in numbers. Between feminism pushing women to work and not be mothers and the legal and illegal invasion of our countries and then wars where the VAST majority dying are young white men who will never get a chance to produce children the Jew's goal is to eradicate the white race from the face of the earth.


Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I am a Racial Socialist.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 15, 2019)

Odium said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



If one is labeled 'white' one has no right to promote their 'race' because they are labeled (falsely) White Supremacists.   Scientifically, the gene that determines skin color is dominant for black.   What is wrong with trying to preserve a particular gene strain? 

In my opinion, the more diversity the better and diversity cannot be accomplished by a homogeneous population.   Why can't we recognize that we ARE different from each other!!!  No race is better, etc.  We all have our strengths and weaknesses.  

Slavery was a horrible heinous institution that we are paying for and will continue to pay for until we all come together and recognize our differences enhance human populations and people are people regardless of what 'race' we label them.


----------

